# Pieces you would like to be played in your funeral ?



## NordHK

As the title says, which piece you would like to be played in that moment least wanted ? Mine would Chopin Prelude in E minor. But also I would like to compose my own piece, if I could.


----------



## Pugg

Now that's the $ 1.000.000 question, If I would like to play all they be there all day.

To be little more specific, in my country funerals/ cremations are very expensive , to cut the coast you can have 30 minutes at the cemetery chapel so it has to fit in those 30 minutes.


Coming back when I though really hard about it :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Parts of Mozart's Requiem, maybe. I don't know.


----------



## Guest

If my partner is there, whatever she might like. I won't be listening.


----------



## arpeggio

Persichetti _Psalm for Band_.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> If my partner is there, whatever she might like. I won't be listening.


You're not going to take the opportunity to make your loved ones listen to the music they stubbornly refused to appreciate when you were alive, then, dogen?


----------



## Blancrocher

I think I'll have John Cage's "as slow as possible" performed till the funds in my estate run out.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Ingélou

Classical music? Lully's *Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs*




If that should be considered too grandiose, I'd like *Hanacpachap cussicuinin* by Juan Pérez Bocanegra.





But my music of choice would not be classical: I'd go for *The Atholl Highlanders* on the bagpipes, preferably live  :


----------



## quack




----------



## Dawood

The whole act 2 from Gluck's Orphee et Eurydice - descent into the underworld - preferably Gardiner's version so it has to be explained why the male hero is being sung by a woman...


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> You're not going to take the opportunity to make your loved ones listen to the music they stubbornly refused to appreciate when you were alive, then, dogen?


I have contemplated continuing to irritate people after my demise, but I'm not convinced that the Dillinger Escape Plan would be played at the requisite volume!


----------



## Dr Johnson

I have said in the past that I want the whole of Beefheart's Trout Mask Replica played at my funeral. Perhaps I should write it down somewhere.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


>


 .


----------



## Chordalrock

Just the original mastering of Crystal Mountain by Death.

Creepy first topic, by the way.


----------



## atsizat

I am a non'religious. I don't care if there'll be a funeral of me after I die. If there'll be a funeral of me after I die, this can be played.


----------



## Dim7

It would make more sense to ask what piece would you want to be played at your resurrection ritual.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dr Johnson said:


> .


Oh God, it's Rick Astley, isn't it?


----------



## Fugue Meister

If I'm murdered parts Shostakovich's 14th symphony if not Shostakovich's string quartet 15.


----------



## QuietGuy

The last part of Ravel's Ma Mere l'Oye (Le Jardin Feerique). Quiet, solemn & dignified, with that fanfare at the end.


----------



## Barbebleu

Siegfried's Funeral March, the Adagietto from Mahler's Fifth, and all of Koln Concert by Keith Jarrett. The service would continue with I Want You by Bob Dylan (the Live at Budokan version) followed by Amelia by Joni Mitchel, September by Richard Strauss sung by Gundula Janowitz and conclude with Der Abschied from Das Lied von der Erde. My wife may have to book two slots at the crematorium just to accommodate the music!!


----------



## MarkW

The violin obbligatto from the Benedictus of Missa Solemnis.


----------



## Pugg

I am as far as : Nimrod from Elgar to greet the people , then they have to sit true a Strauss song from the four last songs.
It also has to include Home Sweet Home sung by Dame Joan Sutherland by leaving the crematorium .
Need one more, to thank my dear soulmate for al the love and wonderful years :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

4'33" by John Cage.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I don't care. It would be nice to listen to Ockeghem's Requiem at a funeral though.


----------



## hpowders

The Poster Suite by hpowders. SWEET!!


----------



## Barbebleu

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I don't care. It would be nice to listen to Ockeghem's Requiem at a funeral though.


Probably not your own though. :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

Faure Requiem
RVW Symphony no 3
Schoenberg Verklarte Nacht
LvB Symphony no 6
Sibelius Symphony no 7

and so on. I am expecting days and days of mourning when I die.


----------



## Guest

We have done this question before.

And do we have no Christians on here? Personally, I would like Mahler's 2nd symphony - referred to as the "Resurrection" symphony - played at mine.


----------



## Cheyenne

The adagio from Bruckner's 9th, the last movement of Schnittke's Piano Quintet perhaps, something from the finale of Mahler's 9th could be possible too, or even Das Lied Von Der Erde. Maybe just the finale to Mahler's 8th so everything can end with hope for those alive... And Faust of course! Give away copies of Goethe's West-Östlicher Divan on my funeral :lol:


----------



## Casebearer

Amnerika by Frank Zappa (all of the time). Nothing compares to that, although there is one piece on The Perfect Stranger that has this 'one note' that sends you to heaven right away also.

And after that, after me and my guests have long gone, all Albanian folk music, Faust Cantata (Schnittke), Mihály Dresch, Jethro Tull, Joni Mitchell, Bartók, Coltrane, and all of Pere Ubu, Beefheart and Zappa's music...


----------



## Badinerie

There's an old tradition in our family, something nice as they file in, and something fun on the way out. Past fun one have included "Great balls of Fire" by jerry lee lewis and King of the Swingers from Jungle Book. On the way in it will be The Barcarolle from tales of hoffmann.
This will be mine on the way out.


----------



## Pugg

Sting - Fragile


----------



## hpowders

I'm not too particular:

Simply all the pieces that were sung and played at U.S. Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia's funeral this morning in Washington, DC. Two hours and we're done!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Either _Days_ or _Waterloo Sunset_ by the Kinks.

Even if I like it I can't see much point in requesting a knotty classical piece that's likely to get most of the gathering furrowing their brows in bewilderment and/or glancing at their watches.


----------



## drpraetorus

I have, in fact, planed out the program for my funeral. I feel that if I don't have some say in it, the survivors may botch it up. I have selected enough music to last through the traditional two viewings i.e. the night before the funeral and the day of. There is more than enough music to fill the timer allotted, better too much than not enough. Also the funeral program and the graveside service. You'll note that I have the word coffin in caps. That's because I want a real European, kite shaped coffin rather than the oblong shoe box we use in North America. For those who know me, the music will have the all in tears. Those who didn't know me well, they should have taken the time to know me better. No skin off my nose.

Viewing the evening before the service and viewing the day of the service.

Unless I’m rich and famous this will have to be recorded. This should be piped into the Relief Society room as well as the chapel.

Foster: Beautiful Dreamer
Foster: Hard Times 
Thompson: Stoping by Woods on a Snowy Evening
Thompson: The Road Not Taken
Clarke: Prince of Denmarks March
Robertson: The Lords Prayer
Moody Blues: Nights in White Satin
Annon: Nant y Mynydd
Annon: Calon Lan
Annon: Hyfrydol
Annon: Oro Mo Bhaidin
Annon: Carrickfergus
Handel: Saraband Suite #4 (the famous one)
Sibelius: The Swan of Tuonela
Dowland: Flow My Tears
Purcell: Queen Anne Funeral Music
Bach: Jesu, Joy of Mans Desiring
Bach: Vor Deinem Thron tret’ Ich hiermit (organ)
Bach: Komm sueser Tod (vocal)
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in c minor
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in d minor
Mozart: Lacrimosa
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music
Grieg: Varen aka The Last Spring (vocal)
Grieg: Ase’s Death 
Wagner: Pilgrims Chorus
Wagner: Prelude to Parsifal
Wagner: Prelude and Liebestod from Tristan
Wagner: Prelude to Lohengrin


Music to be played while the COFFIN moves from the RS room to the chapel
Wagner: Siegfrieds Funeral March*.

Music during the funeral
Congregation: Redeemer of Israel
How Great the Wisdom and the Love
Solos and small ensembles:
Evening Shade
The Last Hope (probably recorded, but you might find a piano student at the U or Y who could learn it for a slight gratuity)
God shall wipe away all Tears

Music to be played as the COFFIN is removed
Wagner: Brunhildas Immolation*. 

At the grave sight:
Music as the COFFIN is brought to the grave:
Pipeband: Skye Boat
Wagner: Siegfrieds Horn Call. To be played on my horn. 
Music after the grave service: Pipeband: Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu, All the Blue Bonnets are over the Boarder.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'd like to have something a bit confusing and perplexing (not offensive or quirky, though). I'm always having a mask on my face and I see no reason to lift the mask even in my funeral. Something that doesn't quite convey the sadness, or the joy of good memories either. A big, warm, loving question mark. The message would be: "None of you have ever known me, yet I still truly love you all." Like a man in a prison cell, communicating with other prisoners by tapping on the wall, Morse coding and tapping "I love you."


----------



## Totenfeier

Fugue Meister said:


> If I'm murdered parts Shostakovich's 14th symphony if not Shostakovich's string quartet 15.


Nice idea. If I gently expire, my handle says it all; if murdered, let's switch it to the Last Movement of the Mahler 6th.


----------



## hpowders

Third movement, "The Alcotts", Ives Concord Piano Sonata.

I expect you all to be there, if for no other reason than to hear an excerpt from a magnificent piano sonata. :angel:


----------



## DeepR

Pavel Chesnokov - To Thee We Sing: 



followed by Michael Stearns - Something's Moving:


----------



## hpowders

OP: *PIECES?*

How much time do you think the audience will want to spend on you?


----------



## Rhombic

Poulenc's Elegie for horn and piano.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Xenakiboy

I would want to go out as big as possible so for my funeral:

-start with Havergal Brian's Gothic Symphony
-Schnittke's Concerto Grosso (or Symphony no 1 if I'm weeling sarcastic before I die)
-Xenakis' Kraangerg
-then a quite piano piece, not sure what though...there are so many!






....then if everybody enjoyed my funeral so far give them an encore of The whole Ring Cycle by Wagner!


----------



## agoukass

Puccini's "Crisantemi" for string orchestra. He wrote it after the death of one of his close friends. It's fitting and moving music for a funeral.


----------



## Pugg

agoukass said:


> Puccini's "Crisantemi" for string orchestra. He wrote it after the death of one of his close friends. It's fitting and moving music for a funeral.


The question is however; would you have it on your funeral?


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Morimur

No one's a fan of James Brown's 'Sex Machine' as funeral music? I am dumbfounded!


----------



## James Murphy

Deep River from Sir Michael Tippett's 'A Child Of Our Time'.


----------



## dieter

At my father's funeral in August 2013 our 15 year old daughter played the Kreisler arrangement of Gluck's Che Faroe senza Euridice. She'd learnt it as a Zuzuki pupil. She played it again last hear when my mother died - she had not played it since my father's death, had practiced it twice before the funeral, both times rather disastrously, but at the last minute she demanded she could play for her grandmother and played the whole piece so beautifully that everybody cried.
That would suit me perfectly.


----------



## znapschatz

Mahler's Symphony #2, The Resurrection: Maybe it will work in my case. Worth a shot, since there's nothing to lose, anyway. :angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dr Johnson said:


> I have said in the past that I want the whole of Beefheart's Trout Mask Replica played at my funeral. Perhaps I should write it down somewhere.


On reflection, Trout Mask Replica would require an extra long booking at the crematorium, so I will amend my choice to Joy Division Oven Gloves by Half Man Half Biscuit.


----------



## znapschatz

Morimur said:


> No one's a fan of James Brown's 'Sex Machine' as funeral music? I am dumbfounded!


I feel your pain. The last time I participated in a survey on this subject, my selection was *Rainy Day Women*, a Bob Dylan classic. Nobody believed me, even though I was serious. Then. But time passed before I did, and now I'll settle for prior approval. As a dead person I don't expect to be fussy.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I want either As Slow As Possible by John Cage, or Sorabji's Jami Symphony played at my funeral, it'll keep everyone busy! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> I want either As Slow As Possible by John Cage, or Sorabji's Jami Symphony played at my funeral, it'll keep everyone busy! :lol:


In 50 years time you feel different


----------



## Templeton

I will settle for the Adagietto, from Mahler's Fifth, performed by Bernstein and the VPO, for the entrance:






And 'Nimrod', from Elgar's 'The Enigma Variations', performed by John Eliot Gardiner and the VPO, for the exit. Can't find it on You Tube but here's a very nice version by Daniel Barenboim and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.






Not very original, I know, but both such beautiful pieces.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> In 50 years time you feel different


In 50 years later they'll still be at the funeral, looking at their watch


----------



## Templeton

dieter said:


> At my father's funeral in August 2013 our 15 year old daughter played the Kreisler arrangement of Gluck's Che Faroe senza Euridice. She'd learnt it as a Zuzuki pupil. She played it again last hear when my mother died - she had not played it since my father's death, had practiced it twice before the funeral, both times rather disastrously, but at the last minute she demanded she could play for her grandmother and played the whole piece so beautifully that everybody cried.
> That would suit me perfectly.


Really nice/moving post, thank you. Sorry for your losses but it's nice that some light emerged from your darkness and I imagine that the memories of your parents and your daughter's performance will remain with you and others for time immemorial.


----------



## znapschatz

QuietGuy said:


> The last part of Ravel's Ma Mere l'Oye (Le Jardin Feerique). Quiet, solemn & dignified, with that fanfare at the end.


Good pick. That puts a lump in my throat every time.


----------



## georgedelorean

Yoda's theme from The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Pugg

georgedelorean said:


> Yoda's theme from The Empire Strikes Back.


If your mass is good I will reconsidering.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

The 'Streets of Laredo' passage from Barber's Excursions.


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Highway to Hell - AC/DC an Aussie Anthem


----------



## Tallisman

The complete works of Arnold Schoenberg.


----------



## Taplow

Bury me, burn me, throw me to the beasts, I am but a lump of meat. Funerals are for the living, not the dead.

I only hope I die watching great opera.


----------



## Granate

Call it cheesy. Only Anton Bruckner stroke me as hard as this Coldplay album.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hm...I should probably make them play a recording of myself playing "Recuerdos de la Alhambra", my claim to fortune  The sound should come from my coffin, hope I scare them!


----------



## hpowders

Duplicate post.


----------



## hpowders

I, hpowders, not being a pompous, self-centered ego-maniac, wish to be cremated as quickly as possible. No guests. No music. No food.

Reception and dancing to follow.


----------



## hpowders

Deleted post.


----------



## Tallisman

Granate said:


> Only Anton Bruckner stroke me as hard


I'd love to be stroked by Anton Bruckner on my deathbed.


----------



## Tallisman

In reality, Nimrod for some solemnity, followed by a chirpy Chopin waltz.


----------



## TennysonsHarp

Definitely pieces with a heavy emotional tone. Certainly the Adagietto from Mahler's 5th, but also Nimrod from the Enigma Variations, "Wie Lieblich sind deine Wohnungen" from Brahms' German Requiem, and the "Heiliger Dankgesang" from Beethoven's String Quartet No. 15.


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming: Richard Strauss - Four Last Songs for Soprano and Orchestra (Lucerne 2004)


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Bettina

The third movement from Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 12, "Funeral March for the Death of a Hero"(heroine in my case). I haven't done anything heroic yet, but hopefully I'll manage to pull off some heroic deed in the remaining (40? 50?) years of my life, so that I can earn the right to have this piece played at my funeral! :lol:


----------



## ST4

Funeral's are a scam, I'd make them put up with the sound of their money being wasted, for 5 hours


----------



## hpowders

ST4 said:


> Funeral's are a scam, I'd make them put up with the sound of their money being wasted, for 5 hours


Your post has been em-balm for my tortured soul!


----------



## aleazk

I really don't care or think about my "funeral"... in any case, I don't want one... I didn't want one for my father... because he detested them... but my family insisted (his brother and sisters). He would have laughed of the resulting event... although, there was a positive thing, since, at the end, I was able to say a few words and everybody told me that they were very moved by them... I think it was the only time in my life in which I just opened up and expressed my feelings in such a explicit fashion... it was a great relief to be able to do it. But I did't like the rest of the event... I didn't like to see his dead body exposed like that and being the center of attention... wtf... is that really necessary?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I don't plan to have a funeral...BUT, if I did: Nat King Cole singing "Stardust" and Grieg's "The Last Spring".


----------



## joachim

I would like a CD of the 9th symphony of Beethoven when I was on my deathbed. Then, for the ceremony in the church, the Introit and the Dies Irae of the Gregorian Requiem, followed by an extract from Mozart's Requiem and that of Gabriel Fauré.


----------



## Totenfeier

I'm beginning to consider the possibility of having my funeral some time _before _my death, and being in attendance with anyone who would come. I'd slap on Mahler's "Ich bin der welt abhanden gekommen," shake hands with everybody, put on my hat, and walk out, vanishing in the distance.

Yes, I'm in a bit of a mood right now.


----------



## hpowders

Totenfeier said:


> I'm beginning to consider the possibility of having my funeral some time _before _my death, and being in attendance with anyone who would come. I'd slap on Mahler's "Ich bin der welt abhanden gekommen," shake hands with everybody, put on my hat, and walk out, vanishing in the distance.
> 
> Yes, I'm in a bit of a mood right now.


Excellent!! Demonstrates thinking outside the Bachs! Way, way outside....


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> I don't plan to have a funeral...BUT, if I did: Nat King Cole singing "Stardust" and Grieg's "The Last Spring".


Oh, that's so lovely, bless you.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I would request 4'33' but would they have to pay royalties


----------



## Capeditiea

i would request my full discography be played. To show what kind of person i am.  and tell them that they are unable to leave their seats, even to go to the bathroom... if they get up... they will instantly get eaten by the deep ones who just so happen to be waiting patiently outside.


----------



## Klassik

ASLSP, but on bagpipes.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> ASLSP, but on bagpipes.


that's it! *slams bagpipes down. 
you need a timeout!

THERE IS NO POSSIBLE WAY SOMEONE COULD POSSIBLY DO THAT!

but no it is a brilliant idea. I hereby support this endeavor.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> that's it! *slams bagpipes down.
> you need a timeout!
> 
> THERE IS NO POSSIBLE WAY SOMEONE COULD POSSIBLY DO THAT!
> 
> but no it is a brilliant idea. I hereby support this endeavor.


I'd request it on Gazoo with Banjo backing


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'd request it on Gazoo with Banjo backing


at least it isn't the harmonica... because then i would be concerned...


----------



## Oshino

Mahler Symphony no.2
(Not for resurrection)


----------



## Capeditiea

Oshino said:


> Mahler Symphony no.2
> (Not for resurrection)


it would have been better if it was. :3


----------



## Peenut

Shostakovich's Fifteenth Symphony is really nice for a funeral, but I'd then follow it up with Mozart's A Musical Joke.


----------



## Strange Magic

Only this would be appropriate......


----------



## haydnguy

2nd movement of Brahms' German Requiem, but fat chance.


----------



## atsizat

I think about death a lot these days. Since I won't be able to listen to what is played after I come into non-existence, it won't make a difference.


----------



## atsizat

At times I feel like dying asking myself what difference it would make if I lived longer. One day every one of us will die sooner or later. I feel bored living. Iam just living to live.

However, there are a few things I want to do before I come into non-existence, one of which is going to Yakutsk in January. And I intend to do it the next winter ( 2019-2020 winter).

Since my childhood, I have had a great interest in extreme cold temperatures. It may sound stupid but I can't help it.

I also went inside the cold room at the temp of -110°C and experienced it. However, for the extreme NATURAL air temperature, I intend to go to Yakutsk in January.


----------



## Guest

"Les Barricades Mysterieuses" played on the accordion.


----------



## aleazk

atsizat said:


> At times I feel like dying asking myself what difference it would make if I lived longer. One day every one of us will die sooner or later. *I feel bored living. Iam just living to live.*
> 
> However, there are a few things I want to do before I come into non-existence, one of which is going to Yakutsk in January. And I intend to do it the next winter ( 2019-2020 winter).
> 
> Since my childhood, I have had a great interest in extreme cold temperatures. It may sound stupid but I can't help it.
> 
> I also went inside the cold room at the temp of -110°C and experienced it. However, for the extreme NATURAL air temperature, I intend to go to Yakutsk in January.


Congrats, you have just discovered the ultimate meaning of life. And I'm not kidding. Most people go their lives without realizing it and making a mess of their lives because of that.

That this is the meaning is actually liberating, since it means that pretty much everything in life is unimportant and is not worth the trouble. But it's also distressing, since, if we don't proceed to kill ourselves, we must find something with which to make life meaningful, at least in relation to that. In your case, it's places with cold weather. Go for it.


----------

